# environmental performance



## Freyre

Hola a todos:
A menudo tengo que traducir este término. Se trata del environmental performance of X company. Entiendo a qué se refiere: si la empresa es cuidadosa con el medio ambiente. Pero no sé como ponerla en español.
¿Conducta ambiental, comportamiento ambiental? No me gusta y creo que no se dice.
¿Puede alguien ayudarme? 
Saludos


----------



## vicdark

¿desempeño ambiental?


----------



## cabazorro

Hola estoy de acuerdo con “desempeño ambiental” acá en México se emplea
Saludos.


----------



## Freyre

Muchas gracias a los dos. Desempeño ambiental me suena muy raro aquí en España. Yo si lo leo no se de qué me están hablando. Por favor, ¿lo traduce alguien do otro modo?
Saludos


----------



## cabazorro

Hola también es empleada esta palabra en tu tierra

Saludos.
http://www.apie.es/ver_nota.html?id=9618


----------



## Freyre

Si. Cabazorro, ya veo que lo escriben aquí. Es curioso desde que soy traductora me doy cuenta de los diferentes léxicos que se emplean según el oficio. Mi especialidad es la jurídica y siempre estoy protestando  de que el administrado, aquel para el que el juez pronuncia la sentencia no entiende ni la mitad. Y no es que no lo entienda por dificultades técnicas, que eso es inevitable, es que no entiende porque el juez no escribe en buen español. Los jueces cuando empiezan su carrera y no saben como redactar una resolución lo copian del anterior y el anterior del anterior y así hasta Alfonso X el Sabio. Y la persona que acudió al juez para que dictase cual era lo justo en su caso, no sabe qué le ha contestado. Esto lo podríamos decir de los ingenieros , los médicos, los economistas y, los peores, las personas dedicadas al marketing.
Bueno por fín he decido traducir "environmental performance" por "acción sobre el medio ambiente". Esto sería el título del artículo, y luego en el texto se explica el comportamiento de la empresa y sus buenos o malos efectos sobre el medio ambiente. Cuando es nombre empleo medio ambiente pero cuando se trata de un adjetivo pongo solo "ambiental"
¿Seríais tan amables de darme vuestra opinión?
Calurosos y cordiales saludos desde Madrid


----------



## cabazorro

Dependiendo hacia que foro este dirigido tu artículo, si es gente que se dedica al ramo ambiental estarán familiarizados con el termino “desempeño” y pudiera crear confusiones si es para personas que no manejan esta terminología no le veo mayor problema, y estoy de acuerdo contigo en cuanto al buen español, desafortunadamente a alguien se le ocurre, los demás lo aprueban y se convierte en norma, o ley o simplemente se utiliza de manera común aunque sea un error y se convierte en una frase “¿aprobada?” he escuchado últimamente a mucha gente aquí en México que dice “sin en cambio” en lugar de “sin embargo”  (creo)  lo cual para mi resulta aberrante y desafortunadamente mas y mas gente lo emplea seguramente por que como ocurre en mi caso cuando trato de apuntar sobre un error de este tipo la gente no lo toma en cuenta o se muestra ofendida y prefiero actualmente “dejarlo pasar” 
Saludos.


----------



## grammaholic

Hola a todos, creo que "comportamiento" ambiental se utiliza más en esta especialidad.
No sé qué opinan ustedes

Saludos,


----------



## Freyre

Hola. Al volver otra vez sobre la palabra se me ha ocurrido que podría traducirlo por "repercusión sobre el medio ambiente" creo que eso traduce la idea de como actúan en esta cuestión. Si son "friendly" o no.
He visto en una etiqueta de un producto de limpieza en inglés y español: "amigo de los alrededores" ¿Qué tal?


----------



## MVM1912

Freyre said:


> Hola. Al volver otra vez sobre la palabra se me ha ocurrido que podría traducirlo por "repercusión sobre el medio ambiente" creo que eso traduce la idea de como actúan en esta cuestión. Si son "friendly" o no.
> He visto en una etiqueta de un producto de limpieza en inglés y español: "amigo de los alrededores" ¿Qué tal?



Hola, Freyre y demás foreros (?)

Creo que eso de "amigo de los alrededores" es una traducción horrenda. Sinceramente, si leo eso en un producto de limpieza me quedo atónita.

Respecto a la pregunta que abrió el hilo, dependiendo del contexto, creo que podría traducirse por "repercusión sobre el medio ambiente", como bien ha señalado Freyre, y también por "impacto medioambiental"

Un saludo


----------



## mrs019

Hola a todos,
Aquí en España, el término que se usa normalmente es "comportamiento ambiental", impacto ambiental es otra cosa.
Saludos.


----------



## MVM1912

mrs019 said:


> Hola a todos,
> Aquí en España, el término que se usa normalmente es "comportamiento ambiental", impacto ambiental es otra cosa.
> Saludos.



  ¡Qué interesante!, mrs019, no lo sabía. ¿podrías explicarnos brevemente la diferencia? 

Un saludo


----------



## Quimerancia

Cuando se trata de empresas, el término* Environmental Performance* se traduce como *Impacto Ambiental*, ya que se refiere a las acciones que la empresa provoca al medio ambiente, ya sea de forma benéfica o perjudicial e intencionalmente o no.


----------

